# Pixie frog or cane toad :)



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

OK guy's so Im going to either get a cane toad or a pixie frog, which get's larger on average??


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

out of those two I would say a cane toad :flrt::flrt:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> out of those two I would say a cane toad :flrt::flrt:


Haha, that's what I was leaning toward's  do they get bigger on average?? :2thumb:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I think so but I am no expert,but thats what I am after,the only cane toad for sale near me is £60 :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> I think so but I am no expert,but thats what I am after,the only cane toad for sale near me is £60 :gasp:


Yep I read that, atleast I think it was your thread about paying £60 for him?? haha well the world record holder for the cane toad is 15 inche's, so I guess they can get considerably bigger XD I fancy something nice and big for my collection haha


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

where abouts are you in the country? as I am looking all over and if I see one near you I can pm you


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Crayford, London


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

*cane or pixie*



geckodelta said:


> OK guy's so Im going to either get a cane toad or a pixie frog, which get's larger on average??


hello there, not all cane toads get as big as the ones you see on the net, the largest ones are from surinam, and if your looking for a large pixie make sure you get adspersus/giant and not edulis/dwarf as some shops dont seem to no the difference hope this helps,

cheers spencer..................


----------



## liam3012 (Sep 22, 2010)

By far get a true adspersus, i have four myself and they are just such amazing animals. good luck trying to find one though if you do decide to seek one, they have become so rare in the trade and as said, the edulis is the dwarf pixie which many try to avoid and are mistaken for a true giant pixie (i cant see why because its not hard to tell which from which) make sure you ask for adspersus.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

pyxi's are awesome frogs


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

*pixies*

nice looking bullfrog there, is it the one you got from the lad at bladon exotics he told me it was a big one,

cheers spencer...........


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

Personal opinion really. I really wanted a Cane Toad to start with but I'm rather fond of Pixie Frogs now. Just make sure it's not a Dwarf Pixie!


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> pyxi's are awesome frogs
> 
> image
> image


Ok so after a lot of work I still havnt been able to find a cane so Im going to have a quick look for pixie's


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh and do pixie's need a 50/50 type enclosure with water and land??


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

*50/50*



geckodelta said:


> Oh and do pixie's need a 50/50 type enclosure with water and land??


you can do it that way as they are better at swimming than the horned frogs, but that way you would have to provide filtration as they like other frogs like to shite in the water your best bet is a large bath that can be lifted out and cleaned,

ps good look with your search there like hens teeth lol

cheers spencer................


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

spencerburgo said:


> you can do it that way as they are better at swimming than the horned frogs, but that way you would have to provide filtration as they like other frogs like to shite in the water your best bet is a large bath that can be lifted out and cleaned,
> 
> ps good look with your search there like hens teeth lol
> 
> cheers spencer................


haha yep just did a bit more research on pixie's I will just put a cat litter tray or something similar in filled with water  and yep im going to take a trip up my local shop and see if they can get me one


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> will just put a cat litter tray or something similar in filled with water


Yeah they're not amazing swimmers so something that they can lie in would be ideal.


----------



## liam3012 (Sep 22, 2010)

monitor mad said:


> pyxi's are awesome frogs
> 
> image
> image


How old is he ? and yes your right, they are awesome and are my number one. am possibly thinking in getting a fantasy frog though (still) im a sucker for fat lazy frogs with massive appetites but just simply amazing.:no1:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

'Pixies', dwarf and large, are impressive frogs (I have the dwarf version), but largely even more inactive than even horned frogs! Toads of any kind are more fun! :2thumb:


----------



## meatrock11 (Jan 7, 2011)

If you have any luck in gettin a proper pixie frog (not dwarf) let us know as gettin them over here is not the easiest task.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

geckodelta said:


> OK guy's so Im going to either get a cane toad or a pixie frog, which get's larger on average??


 
My thread on here shows you pics of adults. The thread is Surinam toads/African bullfrogs

Andy:2thumb:


----------

